# concrete repair of brick house foundation



## mertyl (May 11, 2009)

Hello, 

How easy would it be to repair these sections of concrete that are part of the foundation to my house. We are pretty adventurous DIYers but don't want to get in over our heads. We are planning on repainting soon but of course will need to do this repair first. A picture is worth a thousand words. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (May 11, 2009)

Welcome Mertyl:
It looks like someone has used a thin coat of plaster on the foundation, then painted it. It later began to pop off and needs to be completely removed with an electric chipping hammer and, perhaps another coat of a better grade of plaster. It would be a challenging project but it is doable.
You are correct about the picture, it was a big help.
Glenn


----------



## mertyl (May 17, 2009)

Glenn, 
I continue to get confused about the differences between concrete, stucco and plaster and just assumed it was concrete since it was originally smooth and painted.
THanks for your help. We will give it the old college try as someone once said. 
Mertyl


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

Mertyl,  After you have had your schooling on the base, look overhead and think about what the rain/water could be doing to cause some problems at the foundation, and fence.  A rain leader, or gutter system of some sort would prevent a lot of problems down the road.


----------



## mertyl (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. We definitely have rain-gutters of some sort in the plan. 
Mertyl


----------

